# Applied for Grub Hub: Questions



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So we have to wear Grub Hub shirt while we deliver? I'm confused. Because don't people do both Postdates and Grub Hub at the same time? Aren't they all the same thing?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I don't wear the GH shirt (actually, I didn't even get one).

You are an adult and independent contractor - you don't *have* to wear their branding if you don't want to.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So we have to wear Grub Hub shirt while we deliver? I'm confused. Because don't people do both Postdates and Grub Hub at the same time? Aren't they all the same thing?


They make you wear a hair net too.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

While Grubhub & Postmates offer logo T-shirts to aid in identification, they're not *required*, and would be confusing in situations where you're working for multiple services during one shift.

Mandatory uniforms are more for W-2 based delivery services like Bite Squad.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jagent said:


> They make you wear a hair net too.


lol

I only use the labeled bag for whoever I'm delivering for, You can use any bag you want..It's up to you if you want to wear the shirts, Hat, etc..,


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> lol
> 
> I only use the labeled bag for whoever I'm delivering for, You can use any bag you want..It's up to you if you want to wear the shirts, Hat, etc..,


I've used my smaller DoorDash bag for Grubhub deliveries. I just keep the logo facing away from the restaurant/customers - it's only on one side of the bag after all.

The Grubhub bag is just too big for a single bag of items.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can wear whatever you want and use whichever bags you like too. I use Doordash on Caviar runs! Just turn the label on the bag away from the customer as suggested above. The one thing to do on Grubhub is learn to use the reject option. Going all the way across town for a $4.95 order offering no tip is no buenos.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You can wear whatever you want and use whichever bags you like too. I use Doordash on Caviar runs! Just turn the label on the bag away from the customer as suggested above. The one thing to do on Grubhub is learn to use the reject option. Going all the way across town for a $4.95 order offering no tip is no buenos.


I heard today that you have to schedule shifts. Is this also true with Door Dash?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I heard today that you have to schedule shifts. Is this also true with Door Dash?


Grubhub offers shifts but you don't need to sign up. If you take a shift then you're eligible for the minimum wage hourly guarantee. Stipulations apply. Doordash also let's you log on in some markets w/o signing up for a schedule. I prefer to not schedule anything though since I tend to hop on the food delivery apps whenever the area I'm in isn't surging on Lyft.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Grubhub offers shifts but you don't need to sign up. If you take a shift then you're eligible for the minimum wage hourly guarantee. Stipulations apply. Doordash also let's you log on in some markets w/o signing up for a schedule. I prefer to not schedule anything though since I tend to hop on the food delivery apps whenever the area I'm in isn't surging on Lyft.


I finished the sign up process about 4 days ago. Why no hear back?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I finished the sign up process about 4 days ago. Why no hear back?


Took a few weeks before I heard back & did the orientation. Check your trash folder too.


----------

